# [gelöst] Kein X-Spam-Report im Mailheader - Amavis SA falsch geconft?



## syfy323 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe unter Debian Jessie momentan ein Problem mit Amavis und SpamAssassin.
Leider finde ich in meinen Mails keinen "X-Spam-Report"-Header, "X-Virus-Scanned" ist vorhanden.

Ich habe mit GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL und einer Mail mit Eicar die Filterung überprüft. Beide werden korrekt erkannt.

Da die Spam-Limits bei jedem Kunden anders sind (manche handeln international), würde ich gerne Anhand der Header die Scores ideal abstimmen.

Die Config habe ich vom ISPConfig-Installer frisch überschreiben lassen.

Momentan stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch, mir ist nicht klar warum der Header nicht hinzugefügt wird.



> $sa_tag_level_deflt  = -999;  # add spam info headers if at, or above that level


Normalerweise sollte es nun sichtbar sein.


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2015)

Du musst den "spam tag level" (nicht tag2 level) in der Spamfilter richtlinie in ISPConfig anpassen und nicht in der Konfigurationdatei.


----------



## syfy323 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Till,
danke! Läuft!
Ich habe mindestens 20x an der Stelle geschaut und es jedes Mal übersehen. Habe gedacht, das wäre das Score-Kriterium ;-)

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------

